

Did you see the bubble in 3d printing implode? - ceequof
http://wolfstreet.com/2015/04/30/did-you-see-the-bubble-in-3d-printing-stocks-implode/

======
HeyLaughingBoy
MakerBot is Stratasys's flagship product? The $3k Makerbot, not the $30,000+
Dimension or the $50,000+ Fortus? Really, the Makerbot? Someone seems a bit
out of touch.

------
yellowapple
Betteridge's law of headlines is indeed in full force here :)

